# Smoking



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Black smoke out the tailpipe means the DPF is cracked/damaged, otherwise it would be catching the soot. Only way it is too rich is the turbo has gone bad, air filter is almost completely clogged up, or one of the intake hoses popped and you aren't getting boost to the engine. For some reason you aren't getting enough air, on these engines I would start with the intake hoses, they like to pop after awhile.


----------



## fastbuick19 (Nov 9, 2021)

Surging going up hils/loads, smoking like a freight train, also the wastegate solenoid when I shut car off it chatters same if I take one of the vacuum lines off the solenoid it will suck then chatter


----------



## fastbuick19 (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm getting a p0299 underboost code also not related but what's auxiliary heater? Code b048e


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

B048e is a code for your hvac system, unrelated.
I'd still be checking your intake hoses, air filter and turbo. Engine isn't getting enough air for some reason. Watergate chatter is weird and I don't remember reading too much about it. Someone else might have something on that.


----------



## fastbuick19 (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm going to replace the wastegate solenoid first because it won't hold vacuum


----------

